# freshwater sump, lights on 24/7?



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

can you leave the lights on 24/7? will it cause any harm to the plants?

The reason one may want to do that is if you have a sump and want to dump some fast growing stem plants like hornwort/anacharis in there to help with the ammonia/nitrate removal. 

I know almost all the big saltwater tanks do this, so will it work for freshwater tank? 

1) hook up a sump
2) dump in a bunch easy stem plants
3) leave the light on 24/7 over the sump


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

As far as I understand, the marine/reef tanks that do this (in a "refugium") alternate the light period with that of the main tank. ie main tank lights on, fuge lights off and vice versa.

I think plants do need a dark period to digest and use the glucose that they create with light and CO2 during the light period.

On the other hand, I'm not a botanist (nor a reef tank expert) so I may be wrong!


----------



## yznj99 (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah plants need rest, alage doesn't, 24/7 will give you alage problems.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

Plants go through a seperate cycle during the night, and they go through photosynthesis during the day. Plants don't just fall asleep at night, they're actively doing things that don't nescesarily require light. By leaving the lights on 24/7, you're interrupting the plants natural cycle and thus bad things are likely to happen


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

just a thought...

first off, is your main tank planted? or are you only trying to keep levels in check?

now... it's been a while for me... but if i remember correctly, the saltwater tanks use a type of algae in the sump/filter. you could maybe set up a 24/7 sump with freshwater algae... but the spores would probably find their way into the main tank and populate there as well. although myaybe there are some varieties you can use.

anyway... if your main tank is also a planted, you could alternate the plant cycles... like, your main tank could be lit from 8am until 8pm, and then the sump could be lit from 8pm until 8am. as long as it is nice and dark where the sump is, it shouldn't matter.

but mostly... i'm trying to figure out the purpose. salt water tanks make more sense... but if you are doing a fresh water planted tank, then just go about it normally and you shouldn't have to fight algae. if you have a normal tank and you are trying to suck all the nutrients out of the water so you don't HAVE algae... i think it would be easier to use algicide and some algae eaters.

so i guess... let us know what you are trying to do and we can give you some suggestions


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah i think leaving sump light on 24/7 is out of the question from all the response. The light cycling vs the main tank is a good idea.

I was just curious because thinking about setting up a 300G long freshwater barracuda(falcatus & hujeta) tank next year(after i get my bonus!), fully planted of course. Got tired of all the same ol amano tanks with lightly stocked small fish .

The more water i have the better. So if i add a 100G sump it will add a 100G more water(not rocket science). The stem plants in the sump will just help with oxygen during lights out and water params in general. Plus it makes automation much easier, as all the plumbing (autodosing, continous water change, etc) can be hooked to the sump. My coworker has a 250G saltwater that he recently finished adding a sump with all the bells and whistles. So i have a good idea how it works, just need to replace the saltwater stuff in the sump with freshwater equivalent


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

ohhh ok i get it.

honestly, you don't need to worry about the oxygenation of the water at night... as long as you don't PUT too much CO2 in at night, it's not a big deal. many people still leave their CO2 on at night anyway with no real problems... many people just shut them off, and many people connect the regulators up to PH controllers so CO2 is only injected when it is needed.

but in all honested... oxygen isn't what you need to worry about (unless your tank is WAY over-stocked). fish do quite well in nature.

also, you don't need to "soak up" the nutrients like people try to do with saltwater tanks. in saltwater... if you grow algae in the sump, you don't grow much in the main tank. in fresh water... you already have to ADD nutrients to the water... if you add plants to your sump, you'll just have to add MORE nutrients (and more lighting, etc). and you won't get to enjoy the plants in the sump obviously. for such a large tank, i don't think you really need to worry about it. you could easily get a smaller sump and just use it exclusively as a place to hook up your fertilizing system and whatnot.

you already have 300 gallons... that's a ton  you could take a bath in it!!!! oh man... jealous!


----------



## star rider (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a wet/dry sump in my 75 it's approx 10 gallons..it's a freakin nitrate makin machine.
who needs to add nitrates with a sump...I am trying to add more plants to balance this..come to think of it this may actually account for my algae problems..Hmmmm..???
I do not use lights but I see where your going..and it kind of makes sense.

however, I also know that plants need a dark period as stated the plants are using this time to complete their needs/ finish processing the activity during photosynthesis.
but you could cycle the lights in the sump..opposite of tank timing.
as far as saltwater..the big thing now is refugiums..and deep sandbeds.

the idea is to complete the nitrogen cycle by propagating anaerobic bacteria to consume the nitrates. when done correctly..this keeps nitrates, low...very low..and helps in tank maint.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

jpmtotoro said:


> you already have 300 gallons... that's a ton  you could take a bath in it!!!! oh man... jealous!


lol i wish! was just planning (or dreaming!). but it would be nice to have a large planted tank that just doesnt have a few schools of neon in there... I think tom barr was setting up a 1500 gallon with thousands of different fishes! need more tanks like that!


----------

